

MORE FEATURES WON’T SAVE Your PRODUCT - dawkins
http://blog.mojotech.com/post/44224044723/more-features-wont-save-your-product

======
jareau
for Nick Kishfy:

I'd be curious what you think of Balanced's product development strategy:

We have an undisputed product leader (our CEO), but we got so much demand for
a feature (ACH debits) that we built it, not exactly as our customers wanted,
and after originally telling them know. Essentially, we used an issues thread
and a public repo on Github to test our assumptions with our developer
community. I'd be curious to hear your thoughts. You can read the whole thing
here: <https://github.com/balanced/balanced-api/issues/2>

I also left this comment on the original blog post:
[http://blog.mojotech.com/post/44224044723/more-features-
wont...](http://blog.mojotech.com/post/44224044723/more-features-wont-save-
your-product#comment-815923080)

